# Plant IDs needed for complete aquascape n00b!



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, I recently picked up a 40g breeder tank and I'm looking to have a live plant setup. I have been constantly looking at different designs and layouts that other people have done to get some ideas for my tank. I have come across one that I really liked, and thought that it would be a great starting point for my tank.

Attached is an image I came across on flickr when i was researching aquascapes. It was in a group so it had little information on what plants are in the tank, and I couldnt get a hold of the person that took the picture (I tried). I would really like to have most if not all of these plants in my tank. I would need to know the lighting requirements, temp, and if I need to have some kind of co2 setup as well. Like I said I am new to this, so any information would help out a lot. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

The grassy plant in the middle could be Eleocharis sp. "Belem", which is a type of dwarf hairgrass. The plants on the right are various Cryptocorynes, most likely the green and bronze varieties of C. wendtii. On the right piece of driftwood there's some Bolbitis and some moss (not sure of the species). The background consists of Vallisneria, most likely jungle vals (Vallisneria americana). I don't know about the plants in the left foreground.


----------



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Could the plants in the left foreground be Cryptocoryne Spiralis or Sagittaria Subulata?

Also, where can I find a online store with a bigger selection of plants then Live Aquaria?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

The ones on the left definitely aren't Crypt spiralis. However they do look like Sagittaria, so they could be that. As for plants, there are many sources. First you should try looking in the For Sale and Trade section here at the forum. There are some good websites too, such as sweetaquatics.com.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The plant in the left foreground looks like Sagittaria as a best
guess.

Check the 'links' button for a lot of information about online stores.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local_links.php


----------



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> The plant in the left foreground looks like Sagittaria as a best
> guess.
> 
> Check the 'links' button for a lot of information about online stores.
> ...


Thanks for the link!

Also is their a plant that I can put on driftwood that would hang roots or very thin strands down to give my tank a real jungle kind of feel to it? I thnik my leopard fish would look awesome swimming though some stuff like that.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say that the plant in the left foreground is blyxa japonica.


----------



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

and could the plant on the right driftwood be Taxiphyllum sp. Peacock Moss??


----------



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Glaucus said:


> I'd say that the plant in the left foreground is blyxa japonica.


That looks like it too!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

It doesn't look quite right for Blyxa. Blyxa is actually a stem plant, and the base of the plants in the picture doesn't look quite like that of Blyxa. Also, Blyxa is a more demanding plant, and the tank appears to be a pretty low tech one.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My guess for the left foreground plant is _Helanthium tenellum_. In any event, that species would look very much like the species in the photo.

Overall, you could achieve this look with low to medium light, no CO2, and a rich substrate. Walstad method (El Natural) could easily produce this appearance, with low maintenance as a bonus.

"Also is their a plant that I can put on driftwood that would hang roots or very thin strands down to give my tank a real jungle kind of feel to it?"

Try _Anubias barteri_, any variety. If you get it from another hobbyist, you might be able to find a specimen with long roots that you could drape over your driftwood.


----------



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

Michael said:


> My guess for the left foreground plant is _Helanthium tenellum_. In any event, that species would look very much like the species in the photo.
> 
> Overall, you could achieve this look with low to medium light, no CO2, and a rich substrate. Walstad method (El Natural) could easily produce this appearance, with low maintenance as a bonus.
> 
> ...


I see what youre talking about with the roots, they would look close to what I'm looking for, thanks!


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure the foreground is not Blyxa japonica. It looks like sagittaria subulata to me. I have both plants in my tank.


----------



## FishN00b83 (Jul 28, 2011)

snail_chen said:


> I am pretty sure the foreground is not Blyxa japonica. It looks like sagittaria subulata to me. I have both plants in my tank.


Im gonna go with the sagittaria subulata


----------

